# Look what I found today! Shameful at best.



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

This is why you watch your apprentices! Not mine thankfully, was in a les schwab I went into.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What you got in the pic ??? 

I can't tell what you Are 
*****ing about


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

^^^^^What he said^^^^^


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

Horizontal primer with airgap facing up, primers must be vertical.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Aww ok, trap primer. Yeah it lacks proper installation.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought you were *****ing because he took a crappy picture.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I thought it was a picture from the new mars rover but then I realized they were much clearer....:laughing:


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

*Trap primer*

To me it even looks like the thing is installed backwards with the flow adjustment (Allan key) downstream and the f.i.p./m.i.p. configuration.I don't think I have met one plumber yet who knew about installing the primer 1' up off the ground for every 10' of primer line in the gound


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

Fast fry said:


> To me it even looks like the thing is installed backwards with the flow adjustment (Allan key) downstream and the f.i.p./m.i.p. configuration.I don't think I have met one plumber yet who knew about installing the primer 1' up off the ground for every 10' of primer line in the gound


 I usually put them above t-grid where you can easily change them.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry about the cell phone pic.


----------



## plumberlondon99 (Dec 8, 2012)

Can someone tell me what it is please! I dont even think we have these in the UK


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

plumberlondon99 said:


> Can someone tell me what it is please! I dont even think we have these in the UK


The Mars rover...they're looking for traces of hydrogen.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plumberlondon99 said:


> Can someone tell me what it is please! I dont even think we have these in the UK


RJ, get up! Grab another beer and get your game face on! :yes:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

It looks clearer without my glasses. Sorry I cant see it. Too Blurry :blink:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumberlondon99 said:


> Can someone tell me what it is please! I dont even think we have these in the UK


 Tell you what , what is? Post an intro or let us beat ya up..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> ...Post an intro or let us beat ya up..


"LET US"?

You gettin' soft RJ?


----------

